# Spoons for next year



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I painted these spoons with three kids hanging off me. Trying to get some painted for next summer. Just need a coat of clear.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Love that color man! Those will tear up some Bula summer eyes right there!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

lawrence p said:


> View attachment 248955
> I painted these spoons with three kids hanging off me. Trying to get some painted for next summer. Just need a coat of clear.


if the kids were not guidig you,they will not look that good.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

The kids were the color dictators lol


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice job !!! where did you get the blanks from ? and what are they made from ? what is your top coat going to be ? thanks


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

There peerless predator spoons and I top coat with enviro Tex lite then I put on a drying wheel


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looking good, Tom makes a great spoon. try the black nickel ones too.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Painted some more this eve.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

lawrence p said:


> View attachment 249423
> Painted some more this eve.


where is the antifreeze and pink ?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Dident even think of that I'll have to get on that one.


----------

